# Alberta seems to be doing alright... Woot



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Lake Louise opens this weekend, Sunshine next wednesday, and actually Jasper looks awesome and opens on the 11th as well. 










I have next Tuesday and Wednesday off, and now I just have to decide where I want to go. Louise's forecast looks real good, but so does Marmot's.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes indeeeed! Ill be going sometime soon to wherever. Just hating the fact that I dont have a rockboard!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats a really attractive photo - might have to get over to shred it up. Who wants to show me around? Kiwi cat with no idea about canada, what is the best that will be open?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

PM me if youa re around the Calgary area... I'm going to be heading out quite a bit.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Edmonton here, but I'll be heading to Jasper and Banff a ton this season.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

2 Days boys, 2 days!!!


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Louise on Tuesday, Sunshine on wednesday for me... Still 5 whole days before I can ride  
Damnit I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

Just thought I should state this.

I hate you guy's.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Free_Rider said:


> Just thought I should state this.
> 
> I hate you guy's.


West Jet has a $69 seat sale on right now. Hit up a hostel and you're set dude. Conditions will still be shit for the next month or 2 but keep your eye on the sales and you can easily come out west for some sick riding. That's how I do my Whistler trips. Cheep rooms in Van and then hit up the snow bus.


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe $69 for you since you're a lot closer, but for me it's $149 each way right now which is a decent deal as well. But unfortunatly I can't take any more time off. I'm still waiting for Westjet to have a 50% off seat sale for my Banff trip in Febuary.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

FreeRider I feel for you... From Southern Ontario (Peterborough) myself. Just moved out last year, and I am jacked for this season!


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

You came all the way from Ontario and you settled in Edmonton? What the hell dude? This city kind of sucks. My career's here but i wish it was closer to the mountains


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

C'mon southern Ontario is doing it BIG TIME!! We got Blue Mountain!!! 

Hahah jk 

I'm really contemplating taking a leave of absence for two or three months in 2010/11. My boss has given me the go ahead to do it, so why not right. I'll just rent a room for those months and board all day, er'day! 

Hmm.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Edmonton was not by choice. The company I work for asked me to move out here to help out with some stuff, and I agreed. Definitely know what you mean though, I would way more prefer to be in Calgary or Van. Might move to Van soon before heading back to Ontario down the road.


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

Earliest opening within 5 hours of Toronto is December 1st. FML.


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

Thadwood said:


> Earliest opening within 5 hours of Toronto is December 1st. FML.


Which hill would that be?


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

Free_Rider said:


> Which hill would that be?


MSLM.

Neenerneenerneener10char.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Going to hit the Lake this Saturday. Can't wait! I have a brand new NS Titan in my closet waiting to come out. Not yet though must be patient... rock board for now.


----------



## zacm (Nov 4, 2009)

Thadwood said:


> MSLM.
> 
> Neenerneenerneener10char.


yea sucks dec 1st but they are always the first open, i go every year opening week and there is usually a nice snow storm.


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

Horseshoe Valley opens a few day's before MSLM. 

I haven't been to either before.

*EDIT* For the Ontario peeps that is.

**EDIT** I still hate you Alberta people.


----------

